# Stitch and row markers



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Have just started circular knitting and needed stitch markers. I bought the Clover plastic rings and little padlocks. BUT they are driving me crazy. They are soooo... light and flick off all over the place!
I was wondering about buying the little ring type with dangly bits!
Appreciate advice. Any links to UK sites appreciated. Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

rosw said:


> Have just started circular knitting and needed stitch markers. I bought the Clover plastic rings and little padlocks. BUT they are driving me crazy. They are soooo... light and flick off all over the place!
> I was wondering about buying the little ring type with dangly bits!
> Appreciate advice. Any links to UK sites appreciated. Thanks in advance for any replies.


Don't bother buying markers. Use scraps of contrasting coloured yarn and tie in a loop round the needle. It's free and doesn't get in the way of your work.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

My favorite markers for the stitches, not the rows, are the tiny bright colored rubber bands available from the dollar store. They 'cling' a bit and don't flick off, easily moved from one needle to the other, and cheap... I think I got 700 of them for a buck. I gave away piles of them to each of my friends in our knitting group and still have a lifetime supply!


----------



## hollysgran (Jun 17, 2012)

I found wool in a contrasting colour the cheapest and easiest way to mark rows. Just tie it loosely round your needle and slip it across when you come to it and start your next row.


----------



## SpangleB (Jan 4, 2013)

I ended up making my own (couldn't beleive the price for pieces of plastic) using jewellery findings and a selection of beads I already had. Hobbycraft should stock anything you want. Do a Google search as there are quite a few tutorials out there. I put a row counter on one and used a lobster claw so I can hang it from whatever I'm knitting or crocheting - no chance of losing it then! 
It's a personal piece of art work and you can also give them as a small gift to a fellow knitter.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

At the moment i'm using various sized paper clips, just slide the larger loop over your needle,


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Small loops of fine yarn work best for me, too. The markers that you can buy get in the way and distort the stitches. A pity really, because some of them are quite cute!


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

I just use the little gold coloured safety pins. Very handy indeed.


----------



## turkishknits (Mar 20, 2013)

I've been using very small, plumber's and/or automotive, rubber 'O' rings for stitch markers. Cheap as chips, I too was shocked at the price of the purpose made ones. A total rip off, I guess because knitting has become trendy lately. Ribbon or scrape yarn for row markers.


----------



## Titletown Gal (Jan 21, 2013)

You ladies are certainly ingenious.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

I received some "dangly" ones as a gift, and found they tangle easily in the work. I liked the suggestion that someone posted the other day about cutting rings from drinking straws.


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

i use loops of wool round the needle for stitch markers


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

You can try, as others have said, about the contrasting color yarn scraps


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The stitch markers that have beads or other "dangles" tend to get caught in your knitting. Just use simple plastic rings. While you can make your own from scraps of yarn, it's very easy to accidentally knit the ends into your work.

Unless a pattern calls for marking rows this is unnecessary. Simple hash marks on a sheet of paper work fine for keeping track of rows. If there are patterned row repeats just write down the number of the row, after you have knitted it.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

courier770 said:


> The stitch markers that have beads or other "dangles" tend to get caught in your knitting. Just use simple plastic rings. While you can make your own from scraps of yarn, it's very easy to accidentally knit the ends into your work.
> 
> Unless a pattern calls for marking rows this is unnecessary. Simple hash marks on a sheet of paper work fine for keeping track of rows. If there are patterned row repeats just write down the number of the row, after you have knitted it.


I have to agree with Courier; the dangly markers are a pain (to me) because they are usually heavy and catch in my work. I personally like the little flat plastic markers and have used them forever. For something with just a little more weight you might try the small plastic rings we used to use on cafe curtains; some of my friends prefer them.
And, I just use pencil and paper to keep track of rows.

Happy knitting.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I use the twist ties from the produce dept at the grocey store....


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I agree with Ompuff. I prefer the little flat various colored plastic markers and I have tried everything else there is, including elastrators (when we did this subject a while back). Trouble is, I cannot find the little flat plastic markers any more. All the crafts places I have tried have the newer, fancy things that I do NOT like. I found some solid colored ones but if you need to mark the beginning of a row and some other places in the same pattern, you are SOOL unless you have a different color.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

You can find packs of mixed size and color, flat markers at knitpicks and most other knitting supply sites.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

courier770 said:


> You can find packs of mixed size and color, flat markers at knitpicks and most other knitting supply sites.


Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

If you live in an area that has a Hobby Lobby, wait until they have all knitting "tools" on a 40 or 50% off sale, they carry them too. I have one set in bright green and purple and another set in pink and deep burgundy.


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

I am using the little ring markers they come in some different sizes. The small ones just slip on your needle and a way you go. when it comes to inc/2tog rows I just add a second one at the beinging of the row and take it off at the end.
I can put my knitting down and when I pick it up I know if it is a pattern row or a knit row


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't like the using yarn- I have known myself knit it while I am not watching. fo rit must be some other material that feels different. I like the dangly ones but you need to need to make sure tey are smooth.
HiyaHiya have a lovely little coiless pin. The advantage of these and others thst have a clip to them is that they can be put on the needle in the middle of a row or onto the sttich itself. There are plastic ones htat you can put on but these I find sometimes make there way of the needle as they don't close shut.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

crochet_away said:


> At the moment i'm using various sized paper clips, just slide the larger loop over your needle,


i like the paper clip idea- but need larger sizes- i was gifted 'split rings' but find them more hindrance than help. Often resort to contrast yarn! Angora 1, has been making her own beaded markers- a bit like making spangles for lace bobbins- there is room for great creativity there!


----------



## Imogen49 (Feb 15, 2012)

When you buy a new 'head' for an electric toothbrush, they have little rings in the packet. I use those - they are great. I don't know what they are supposed to be used for!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I too use the little plastic rings. JoAnn sells them for $1.49 for a package of 20 or 30 (regular price). I was using the rubber bands from the dollar store but I found that sometimes they would slide under the stitches. When I started knitting I had purchased the split rings and I don't care for those.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

pengwensgranny said:


> rosw said:
> 
> 
> > Have just started circular knitting and needed stitch markers. I bought the Clover plastic rings and little padlocks. BUT they are driving me crazy. They are soooo... light and flick off all over the place!
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I have been using the plastic rings that people use for a number of things.

However, they are not as thin as the wire markers and unless careful they CAN distort the stitch. I make sure to come under the ring whether k or p.

If you want to try those wire twistums, they might work for you but make sure you twist the ends as flat as possible.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Imogen49 said:


> When you buy a new 'head' for an electric toothbrush, they have little rings in the packet. I use those - they are great. I don't know what they are supposed to be used for!


They are to put on the end of the head so that they can be distinguished from the other users if there is more than one person using hte toothbrush. Like using different coloured toothbrushes.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I mostly use little pieces of contrasting yarn also...i use them all over a large piece ..and they do not snag or get in the way...


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

To help avoid flipping off a marker, slip them purlwise instead of knitwise. Also, if you use yarn markers or attach a piece of yarn to a plastic marker, knit the end of the yarn marker into one stitch. It pulls out easily and if it tries to get away, the stitch will held it so it won't drop.


----------



## patsisler (Nov 18, 2012)

could you post a picture of this? sounds like a winner!


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Tootsie said:


> My favorite markers for the stitches, not the rows, are the tiny bright colored rubber bands available from the dollar store. They 'cling' a bit and don't flick off, easily moved from one needle to the other, and cheap... I think I got 700 of them for a buck. I gave away piles of them to each of my friends in our knitting group and still have a lifetime supply!


Agree. Just enough cling. And move so effortlessly. Of course, they might be a problem with larger size needles in which case the hand-formed yarn loops are my choice.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I use the yarn,or small white rings,or the plastic ones used for curtains.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

courier770 said:


> If you live in an area that has a Hobby Lobby, wait until they have all knitting "tools" on a 40 or 50% off sale, they carry them too. I have one set in bright green and purple and another set in pink and deep burgundy.


I have the (Susan Bates brand perhaps?) of the 3 sizes of red and blue markers in a small plastic case. I wanted a couple of different colors to mark start and stops of different stitch segments - are the green, purple, etc., you mentioned just the plain little thin circular plastic ones? Thanks.


----------



## Slip2 (Oct 29, 2011)

I use crochet cotton or string and cut a length of it. Tie a slip knot and put it on your needle. The ends work in the rows of knitting and if you need to frog the markers to not fall off. Easy to slip from needle to needle.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yarn pieces are my solution to this problem as well. And cheap !
Anna


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

Just try tying a piece of contrast color yarn on the needle and it will not jump off. If the tail is long enough it will knit in. At the end you just pull it out. ;-)


----------



## teutases (Mar 24, 2013)

I make my own. I've lost one of many of my favorite earrings, so I use the leftover dangle for a marker. Just attach the little metal circular rings, available at any craft store in the beads and jewelry section, and you have both a substantial marker and a pleasant memory.


----------



## Jackydaw (Apr 27, 2012)

I use hair grips. I bought dolls' hair grips also as these are smaller and better for finer work. Ideal for attaching to a specific stitch. For marking on the needle I buy jewellery split rings. They come in a variety of sizes. I open the ring, put a small bead on and then seal the ring using a drop of glue on the bead to cover the join. Beads can be bought in different colours and with letters and numbers on.


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

I have found that a good sturdy plastic straw can be cut into 1/4" sections and used for stitch markers in an emergency. Also a large plastic covered paper clip stretched out and forced into a "U" shape can be used for a cable needle!


----------



## wooly-minded (Feb 4, 2012)

Don't bother buying markers. Use scraps of contrasting coloured yarn and tie in a loop round the needle. It's free and doesn't get in the way of your work.[/quote said:


> I agree, I too use short pieces of yarn tied in a loop and have found this the best solution for me.


----------



## Helen Houser (Mar 24, 2013)

I bought and use the tiny colored saftey pins...works well but kinda annoying..you can also use the tiny different colored paper clips.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I use jump rings for jewelry making. They are cheap, come in lots of sizes and are convenient.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

For row counters, I use the ones that hang on the needle - work well for circulars as I put it about 5 stitches in when knitting flat or at the beginning of the row when knitting in a circle - like this one

http://www.joann.com/susan-bates-universal-knit-count/prd31116/

For stitch markers, I use the ones you are complaining about and often find them on the floor. I learned to watch more carefully so don't lose so many now


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> I use jump rings for jewelry making. They are cheap, come in lots of sizes and are convenient.


They make the multi-colored ones you can find at many of the crafts stores. I would suggest a drop of Weldbond (my favorite glue - dries clear and is permanent with no odor) at the join to avoid snagging yarn.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Great suggestions, will need some of these this week (hopefully), for a summer top I'm knitting. Think I'll go with a different colored yarn, simple and cheap. I used safety pins at one time many, many years ago.
Just ordered 72 round white pearl buttons $4.51 + $2 shipping on eBay, as couldn't find anything where we live.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

ompuff said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > The stitch markers that have beads or other "dangles" tend to get caught in your knitting. Just use simple plastic rings. While you can make your own from scraps of yarn, it's very easy to accidentally knit the ends into your work.
> ...


The cute, dangly ones are, well, cute....but cause me lots of problems. They snag, get in the way, etc. I'm with you and prefer the flat ones.

:thumbup:


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

The best and cheapest and I like them is taking pieces of another color yarn and the brighter the better and make sl knot. Depending on the size of the needle I would cut like 3" or more pieces of yarn how ever many I need and when knitting just slip them over.


----------



## teutases (Mar 24, 2013)

Love it and have never seen it. Will order immediately.
Thank you


----------



## Sandyb57 (Feb 26, 2013)

Try drinking straws. Just cut them into the size needed, then you can just cut them off when you're done.


----------



## robinw (Jun 22, 2011)

Here's a new idea for you! Most bras have little plastic rings in the straps. Take a look at yours to see if you have them. Before you dump your old bras cut the strap to free the little rings. These make the best row markers because the are very thin, strong, and don't snag. Everyone in my family knows to save them for me before they toss an old bra.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh I LOVE the look of the dangle things. But dang they get so tangled in your work they are not worth the bother. Nice to look at and makes you feel real important.
BUT for me, scraps of yarn tied into a loop works 100% better. And FREE.
Linda


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I always use a different color of yarn and have yet to knit it into my pattern. Slips round the needle easily, doesn't distort the pattern, and is cheap.


----------



## neverdun (Jan 10, 2013)

Nothing simpler or cheaper than cutting up drinking straws, available in lots of colors!


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

I find using yarn gets in my way, but I did find a less expensive option in the bead findings - jewelry rings, but not "jump rings" that have a split (I tried those too, but depending on the yarn, it can catch in the ring split - quite counterproductive). I looked for soldered rings that are continuous. They are silver and pretty, - fun to use, but cheaper than the plastic ones sold by knitting companies. I bought a couple different sizes. Of course, I once did buy some adorable cute dangles with wooly sheep on them. Too cute not to have, but find I generally choose the plain rings. Since they are metal and a bit heavier than plastic, they are not so likely to flick away if they accidentally drop off.


----------



## Imogen49 (Feb 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Imogen49 said:
> 
> 
> > When you buy a new 'head' for an electric toothbrush, they have little rings in the packet. I use those - they are great. I don't know what they are supposed to be used for!
> ...


Ah! Now I know!! Thanks!


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Tootsie said:


> My favorite markers for the stitches, not the rows, are the tiny bright colored rubber bands available from the dollar store. They 'cling' a bit and don't flick off, easily moved from one needle to the other, and cheap... I think I got 700 of them for a buck. I gave away piles of them to each of my friends in our knitting group and still have a lifetime supply!


This is my favorite as well -- I can color code them if I wish -- and they are so abundant it doesn't matter if I loose or misplace them.


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

I save all the plastic colored rings from my electric tooth brush


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

I like the paper clips best. They don't snag in my knitting and they are, in effect, "split ring" markers. This is because they are very secure, but one can just slide them off if that is necessary in the middle of a row. They are also sturdy and thin. I also agree that the dangly things are a pain, and for all the reasons stated by others, BUT - I still use them on rare occasions. To me, they are like "jewelry." I don't always wear rings or necklaces, but sometimes, I just want to play dress-up. They are not my first "go to " markers though.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

courier770 said:


> The stitch markers that have beads or other "dangles" tend to get caught in your knitting. Just use simple plastic rings. While you can make your own from scraps of yarn, it's very easy to accidentally knit the ends into your work.
> 
> Unless a pattern calls for marking rows this is unnecessary. Simple hash marks on a sheet of paper work fine for keeping track of rows. If there are patterned row repeats just write down the number of the row, after you have knitted it.


I use a row counter that attaches to my circ cable. I put it at the end of round...I'm always losing my paper if I try to keep track on that or I get it confused with another WIP. I'm a cluttered knitter.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I use the kind you call padlocks for a lot of things. When I'm a bit more than halfway through something like a scarf, I mark the halfway mark. Then I can just fold at the marker and know how close I am to the end. If it's something like the distance from the beginning to the underarm, you'll want to measure and be precise, but you'll know when you're in the ballpark.

You can get a small tub of O-rings fairly cheap, there are colored soft plastic rings (in your choice of color) that are intended for making jewelry that you can get in batches of 100 to 300 for the same price as the dinky packages for knitters. I knit without looking while watching TV, and if I used yarn for markers, I'd just knit the marker and not even notice it's there.

The dangly ones drove me crazy when I first tried them. You have to make sure the dangle is on the knit side of the work. Flat charms are easier to deal with than thick ones like beads.

There is one kind of dangle marker that I like a lot. Find or make a marker with a dangle that's a charm with a design on one side. I use them to mark the begining of a round when I have to do something every other round, like decreases on a sock gusset or toe. Place the marker with the design facing you on a decrease round (or a pattern round). Slip it knit-wise when you get to it. Then you'll know that if the front is facing you, it's a pattern or decrease row, and if the blank back is toward you, just work even.


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

I use the plastic rings to mark within the knitting For counting rows I need one as I'm interrupted so much and forget the hash marks. Can't remember where I found this one, but it is plastic, shaped like a large daisy (2-1/2" across) and goes around the neck. There's a button on the bottom I push after each row - it advances one row. After I leave my knitting and realize I didn't mark the row, the marker is with me and I can click it. I love this row marker!!


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

speni said:


> i use loops of wool round the needle for stitch markers


Same as the above except I would add smooth yarn. I also use loops of different colors looped together for a row counter. My colors are always in rainbow order so my old brain doesn't have to recall which color goes with which row and you don't need so many if the purl rows are straight purl.


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

I forgot about those rings - yes, I use them as they are so thin and don't distort any of the knitting.


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

I meant electric toothbrush rings.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I use a round closed circle that are made for stitch markers. They work really well for me.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Amazingly I thought I was the only one who was using the little plastic curtain rod rings. Glad to know there are two of us who thought of that. I find they do not flick away, and there is such a variety of sizes that they fit every needle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

teutases said:


> I make my own. I've lost one of many of my favorite earrings, so I use the leftover dangle for a marker. Just attach the little metal circular rings, available at any craft store in the beads and jewelry section, and you have both a substantial marker and a pleasant memory.


excellent idea -I inevitably end up with 'one of' earings!


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I have used the little plastic ones have knit them in to items also. when I used those up I went back to how my mother did markers she used ones of bright colored yarn tied somewhat loosely on the needle and they have worked well for me also . once in a while I have forgotten and knit it but saw it quickly and back tracked a bit fixed it and moved on.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

The colored plastic clip ties that come on bakery products and bags of apples are perfect. the hole slips on your needle, the slit enables you to pull it off or slip in on in the middle of a row, and you can get different colors buy buying on different days. won't work for crocheting however.


----------



## mojocallie (Sep 17, 2012)

I use the little rings from electric toothbrush replacements. They fit all but the largest needles for marking stitches. I use small safety pins for marking rows. I have the plastic "lobster claw" markers, but they are more intrusive than the safety pins. I keep track of the little rings by sliding them into a safety pin and keep safety pins together by attaching them to a larger safety pin.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I bought a package of teeny, tiny hair rubber bands for children. Different sizes, different colors, lots of them. I keep those for back up, but, I do use some white plastic ones, or a set of brass ones that were my grandmothers, and I have a set of tiger's eye ones. I have never had any get stuck in my work.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I too just use a piece of contrasting yarn. Works great and costs nothing.


----------



## Donna Williams (May 22, 2011)

There's a lot of good ideas on markers here, I use safety pins. Just have to be creative on what to use for markers what works for you. Happy knitting


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Knitter forever said:


> I use the yarn,or small white rings,or the plastic ones used for curtains.


This is what I use also. they are thin enough to NOT distort my knitting and I can tie a piece of yarn on 1 that marks the beginning of my row.. when knitting in a circle this way the tail gets knitted in (more like weaved) and stays in place when I'm passing the marker from one needle to the other. I got this tip from Jessica Jean and its a dandy! no more markers flying across the room..


----------



## Catgrandma (Aug 27, 2012)

Excellent idea! Your cat is so very beautiful...is she a ragdoll?


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm with the dollar store lady. The little elastics for tiny pony tails work great- and you can get the bigger ones if you use big needles. So cheap that you can afford to just cut them off if you have, for some reason, left them aroung a stitch accidentally or intentionally.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

joannem602 said:


> I received some "dangly" ones as a gift, and found they tangle easily in the work. I liked the suggestion that someone posted the other day about cutting rings from drinking straws.


 :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

pengwensgranny said:


> rosw said:
> 
> 
> > Have just started circular knitting and needed stitch markers. I bought the Clover plastic rings and little padlocks. BUT they are driving me crazy. They are soooo... light and flick off all over the place!
> ...


I agree with the bits of yarn. I had to chuckle at your flicking the markers off.... I do it often!

If you are having trouble with plastic markers, don't even THINK about the dangly ones as they will get all tangled in your yarn!


----------



## Betsy Schroer (Apr 28, 2011)

I make my own using beads and wire findings and have no problem with them getting tangled in the yarn or work...I do recommend that when you make them, make them long and narrow if using them to mark lace, etc....wider ones are good if you only need one or two, also keep the work tight on the wire. I love using my sparkly markers!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

robinw said:


> Here's a new idea for you! Most bras have little plastic rings in the straps. Take a look at yours to see if you have them. Before you dump your old bras cut the strap to free the little rings. These make the best row markers because the are very thin, strong, and don't snag. Everyone in my family knows to save them for me before they toss an old bra.


What a great idea, thanks :-D


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I use the plastic rings for cafe curtains, large bag for a dollar at dollar store

Betty from bromont


----------



## 12linda (Dec 2, 2011)

these get in my way also i like a different colored yarn 2 colors 1 for beg of row the rest for everything else they are only about 10 in and weave them back and forth so you can see where you are and they don't go every where


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree the yarn loops are best. They don't flick off, if they do fall they don't go fall and are easy to find. With a dog that picks up anything that falls that is a good thing.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

rosw said:


> Have just started circular knitting and needed stitch markers. I bought the Clover plastic rings and little padlocks. BUT they are driving me crazy. They are soooo... light and flick off all over the place!
> I was wondering about buying the little ring type with dangly bits!
> Appreciate advice. Any links to UK sites appreciated. Thanks in advance for any replies.


I bought a package of jump rings (for jewelry) at Michael's. They come in different sizes, you can open them if need be, and they are cheap. What I like best is they are small enough to not distort my knitting.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Try slipping your marker purlwise, its less likely to fly off your needle.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

lostarts said:


> I use the kind you call padlocks for a lot of things. When I'm a bit more than halfway through something like a scarf, I mark the halfway mark. Then I can just fold at the marker and know how close I am to the end. If it's something like the distance from the beginning to the underarm, you'll want to measure and be precise, but you'll know when you're in the ballpark.
> 
> You can get a small tub of O-rings fairly cheap, there are colored soft plastic rings (in your choice of color) that are intended for making jewelry that you can get in batches of 100 to 300 for the same price as the dinky packages for knitters. I knit without looking while watching TV, and if I used yarn for markers, I'd just knit the marker and not even notice it's there.
> 
> ...


I am not that experienced to knit without looking I can't even imagine what my knitting would look like. I saw a lady that works designing for "Fiber Trends" walking around with a pouch around her wrist and the yarn inside and she was knitting without looking and talking to me and others at a knitting show. I was so impressed I didn't even hear what she was saying. She was doing cables and everything. Good for you!!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Bombshellknits said:


> I bought a package of teeny, tiny hair rubber bands for children. Different sizes, different colors, lots of them. I keep those for back up, but, I do use some white plastic ones, or a set of brass ones that were my grandmothers, and I have a set of tiger's eye ones. I have never had any get stuck in my work.


I use these as well especially if I am marking a pattern repeat and need several across a row. Then I use one "real" stitch marker to mark the beginning of the work when knitting in the round.

These little rubber bands are about 500 for $1 at the Dollar Store and come in a large number of colors.

No matter what I try, I always go back to these.


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

Tootsie said:


> My favorite markers for the stitches, not the rows, are the tiny bright colored rubber bands available from the dollar store. They 'cling' a bit and don't flick off, easily moved from one needle to the other, and cheap... I think I got 700 of them for a buck. I gave away piles of them to each of my friends in our knitting group and still have a lifetime supply!


OOoooooooh I thought this was my secret! lol That's what i have been using too - They work great for me!


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I use yarn and also the soft rubber like rings that have a little button like closure. I can mark the front of a project if there is a repeat knit row on that side and look down and see it. that or a bow of yarn. You can buy colored wire in the craft section and wrap them around the next size up from the needle you are using and make your own rings buy wrapping around the needle and cutting with a good metal cutter. take two pliers and move the loops back and forth a few times to harden the wire and make even. File off any rough edges. I make my jump rings this way. The artistic wire comes in colors so you can be creative if you like.


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

Slip2 said:


> I use crochet cotton or string and cut a length of it. Tie a slip knot and put it on your needle. The ends work in the rows of knitting and if you need to frog the markers to not fall off. Easy to slip from needle to needle.


I second the vote for using crochet thread. It is thin enought to use with lace or fingering yarn. Just cut a lenght and make a slip knot. When working in the round, I tie the row counter to the first stitch marker in the round.


----------



## Bonnie Lee Wimmer (Sep 25, 2011)

I read with great interest all the suggestions for marking rows. It was not unto the end that I saw what I do, a piece of paper marked with hash marks. I was glad to see it and know that I was not wrong after all. Thanks to all for the answers I have received. In my heart, I am still thanking a lady from the UK for the wonderful tea cozy pattern she sent. She even went to the trouble of copying and typing the pattern because the print was so small on her copy. I think I know all of you. 
Bonnie Wimmer, St. Louis, Mo.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

I use my husbands rubber washers work great


----------



## Joodles (Mar 27, 2012)

I too used scraps of wool for markers and they are so easy to use. However I also have some pretty ones made from beads etc and they are easy to use but sometimes they do get stuck in the wool, or rather a strand of wool will slip into one of the link rings and then it is difficult to extricate it. I got a row counter bracelet (from the same supplier as the pretty beaded stitch markers) from www.yarnandcraft.co.uk and this was almost a bespoke item (in that i chose the colours i would like for the millefiori beads) and not too expensive. I would recommend checking out the website if you want to buy beaded stitch markers or row counters - there are many beautiful choices and at reasonable prices. It really depends what you want  I even made a couple of matching stitch markers into dangly ear-rings!!


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

I've always used plastic rings. One of those "pretty" markers came with circular needle I bought, and though pretty, gets in the way while knitting. I agree with some of the others that yarn scraps make good markers too. Paper clips not so much. A while back some one had suggested cutting a drinking straw into rings; this works but they fly all over and static cling to things.


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

Tootsie said:


> My favorite markers for the stitches, not the rows, are the tiny bright colored rubber bands available from the dollar store. They 'cling' a bit and don't flick off, easily moved from one needle to the other, and cheap... I think I got 700 of them for a buck. I gave away piles of them to each of my friends in our knitting group and still have a lifetime supply!


Oh WOW! I have missed those round colorful rubber bands that I used to be able to get in Walmart. I never thought to look in the dollar stores!

My answer to stitch markers is to buy three times as many as you need because they DO flick all over th place and get lost! :roll:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

scotjud said:


> Tootsie said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite markers for the stitches, not the rows, are the tiny bright colored rubber bands available from the dollar store. They 'cling' a bit and don't flick off, easily moved from one needle to the other, and cheap... I think I got 700 of them for a buck. I gave away piles of them to each of my friends in our knitting group and still have a lifetime supply!
> ...


I don't use rubber bands because of my cat. They like to bat them about and some will eat them - big vet bills and a very sick cat.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

My husband gave me a fish counter. Just tap it when you finish row and up pops the number. I also use chicken scratches or rewrite the pattern making a chart for each row and cross it off. I tend to loose my place and this is about the best way for me.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Whatever you use, make sure the markers are not too thick, or they will create a difference in your knitting in those areas. Not ladders, exactly, but noticeable.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

www.etsy.com has dozens of choices of pretty stitch markers.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Bonnie Lee Wimmer said:


> I think I know all of you.
> Bonnie Wimmer, St. Louis, Mo.


Well, of COURSE you know all of us. Remember that time that you and I put the flour bag on the top of the door and smooshed Veronica?? LOLOLOLOL...er, wait...

....maybe it was me and Veronica and YOU were the smooshed perso...uh-oh! :shock:


----------



## sewingstuff (Nov 28, 2012)

I like to use metal stitch markers. When I lose one on the floor I use my telescoping magnet to pick them up. But I have not found any metal stitch markers. I have used metal washers from Loews but only the very small ones work. The larger ones are too thick. I found some metal ones in jewelry dept. of Hobby Lobby but they were not metal a magnet picks up. Any suggestion.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

sewingstuff said:


> I like to use metal stitch markers. When I lose one on the floor I use my telescoping magnet to pick them up. But I have not found any metal stitch markers. I have used metal washers from Loews but only the very small ones work. The larger ones are too thick. I found some metal ones in jewelry dept. of Hobby Lobby but they were not metal a magnet picks up. Any suggestion.


If you have a Michaels near you look for forged by Plaid Enterprises or Industrial Chic by The Horizon Group as both are base metal jewelry components in either circles or flat C-ring shapes. Other craft stores may also carry these brands. Take a magnet with you to verify they are made of metal.


----------



## sewingstuff (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks! I will give it a try.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

I do the same. Cheapest markers you c an get!


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

I meant scraps of yarn


----------



## JacquieK (Feb 14, 2011)

I have used regular clover ones and they're alright but recently I started making my own using charms and jump rings but although they're pretty they are not very good anyway. I find they end up in the middle and all that is seen is the ring anyway. Sigh. Therefore I think cheaper is better here. At least when they fall off your not out anything.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I use what ever is handy, including some beaded ones I made from jewelry findings I had from my beading days. Little flat plastic markers, the plastic safety pin ones, little circles of yarn, bobby pins, etc. Really depends on what I am knitting. 
Also made my own Portuguese knitting pins from jewelry bits and pieces.
Bottom line, use what ever works best for you.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I bought some fancy shmancy markers--they were so cute, except the darn edges kept getting stuck in the yarn. I'm with the other KPers, use paper clips or yarn of a different color.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

JacquieK said:


> I have used regular clover ones and they're alright but recently I started making my own using charms and jump rings but although they're pretty they are not very good anyway. I find they end up in the middle and all that is seen is the ring anyway. Sigh. Therefore I think cheaper is better here. At least when they fall off your not out anything.


When I make ones with charms, I use the loop part of a loop and bar clasp. Make sure that the loop and the little ring to fasten it on are turned in opposite directions. If you look down at the top of the loop, the little ring should stick out on either side. Then I fasten the charm on with a jump ring. I'd found that a small dot of clear glue right at the point where the jump ring closes will keep anything from getting pinched in that narrow space.

These work really well for me because the only narrow spot is on the jump ring, and since that's closed off, there's nothing for the yarn to catch in.


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

sewingstuff said:


> I like to use metal stitch markers. When I lose one on the floor I use my telescoping magnet to pick them up. But I have not found any metal stitch markers. I have used metal washers from Loews but only the very small ones work. The larger ones are too thick. I found some metal ones in jewelry dept. of Hobby Lobby but they were not metal a magnet picks up. Any suggestion.


Knit Picks has some metal markers. Telescopic magnet? Where did you get that?


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

scotjud said:


> Tootsie said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite markers for the stitches, not the rows, are the tiny bright colored rubber bands available from the dollar store. They 'cling' a bit and don't flick off, easily moved from one needle to the other, and cheap... I think I got 700 of them for a buck. I gave away piles of them to each of my friends in our knitting group and still have a lifetime supply!
> ...


----------



## nanamarge (Dec 18, 2012)

I always use cut up drinking straws. they are cheap as you\
get a bunch out of each straw. The larger straws come from
places like Wendy's or McDonald's.

I keep them in the little plastic pill bottles with the
snap on lids. Easy and always handy. If one pops off,
i just sweep it up later with the vacuum or broom., 

When I am outside I just leave it on the grass or whatever

I also use scrap yarn, but find it does not shift from one
needle to another as easily as the straw pieces.


----------



## nanamarge (Dec 18, 2012)

I always use cut up drinking straws. they are cheap as you\
get a bunch out of each straw. The larger straws come from
places like Wendy's or McDonald's.

I keep them in the little plastic pill bottles with the
snap on lids. Easy and always handy. If one pops off,
i just sweep it up later with the vacuum or broom., 

When I am outside I just leave it on the grass or whatever

I also use scrap yarn, but find it does not shift from one
needle to another as easily as the straw pieces.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I checked the Knit Picks markers because I thought they were brass, but the description says steel.

You can get magnets on a telescoping wand in most fabric stores (for picking up pins) and in hardware stores (for picking up small parts). You'll probably find other things that the magnets are good for, too.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Catgrandma said:


> Excellent idea! Your cat is so very beautiful...is she a ragdoll?


If that question was for me, thank you. She is an Abyssinian. Also, spoiled.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

lostarts said:


> I checked the Knit Picks markers because I thought they were brass, but the description says steel.
> 
> You can get magnets on a telescoping wand in most fabric stores (for picking up pins) and in hardware stores (for picking up small parts). You'll probably find other things that the magnets are good for, too.


Like smacking intrusive cats and kids.

JUST KIDDING, people!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## jjt1965 (Mar 19, 2012)

I use ponytail holders that come in various colors. They are about the size of a nickel.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I never had store bought markers...I just use up some scrap yarn and make my own making a loop with a knot. Cheap and easy...I always use a really strong contrasting yarn for the markers.
Jane


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

I find ball and chain to be just terrific. Have attached a photo. They are small enough not the stretch the yarn, even when knitting fine lace. They can be undone so can be added in or taken out at any point, especially good if you have knitted beyond the point where the markers should have been inserted.

In the second picture, the stitch markers are longer than necessary. I find the 5cm ones to be better. It is just a matter of having the markers to the front of the work for Knit and at the back for Purl.


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

I like the round rubber ones the best They seem to stay pu t .You can find them in catalogs or some lys carry them


----------



## mojocallie (Sep 17, 2012)

The toothbrush rings are easy to cut out if you've forgotten to take them out. And, they're cheap and easy to replace. I really like the idea of the ball and chain, though. Where can they be purchased?


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I like that idea. if you did forget it you could simply cut it off.


Bombshellknits said:


> I bought a package of teeny, tiny hair rubber bands for children. Different sizes, different colors, lots of them. I keep those for back up, but, I do use some white plastic ones, or a set of brass ones that were my grandmothers, and I have a set of tiger's eye ones. I have never had any get stuck in my work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I promised to post a photo of my markers- but almost forgot I'm sorry luv. So here it is and showing one pinned to the stitch so I can measure from the sttich (doesn't show up brilliantly becuae of the colout it is on, but it is actually in use). These are the Hiya Hiya sttich markers. The advantage of these over small safety pins is that don't have the coil at the bottom for the yarn to get snagged in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

luv said:


> I am not that experienced to knit without looking I can't even imagine what my knitting would look like. I saw a lady that works designing for "Fiber Trends" walking around with a pouch around her wrist and the yarn inside and she was knitting without looking and talking to me and others at a knitting show. I was so impressed I didn't even hear what she was saying. She was doing cables and everything. Good for you!!


I normally stick to stockinette/stocking stitch for this type of thing. Wouldn't do cables- I would drop the cable needle! Also why I use magic loop so often, rather difficult to drop the needle.


----------



## denisecarolejones (Jan 9, 2012)

Just been knitting up a pattern where i had to increase every 10 rows. used apiece of contrasting yarn which i moved up each time 10th row was reached.


----------



## BetUcan (Sep 12, 2012)

When I knit with circular needles, when I come to the marker at the joining place. I transfer the marker to my right needle and then immediately do 2 or 3 stitches of the next round. I can then quit if I want to and the marker stays.


----------



## CYFFAN (Oct 24, 2012)

I use the contrasting color loops as well. I have tons of little cut off pieces that work perfect for it.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

teutases said:


> I make my own. I've lost one of many of my favorite earrings, so I use the leftover dangle for a marker. Just attach the little metal circular rings, available at any craft store in the beads and jewelry section, and you have both a substantial marker and a pleasant memory.


I use just the little metal rings for markers as they don't distort my stitches. I do occasionally flip one off the needle but they are easy to see and find again. They are available in different sizes, inexpensive and Walmart has them.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I'm looking up the Hiya Hiya markers and in the meantime found these. Interesting,
http://www.floopsstitchmarkers.com/#!/~/category/id=3516796&inview=product14930627&offset=0&sort=normal


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

darowil said:


> These are the Hiya Hiya sttich markers. The advantage of these over small safety pins is that don't have the coil at the bottom for the yarn to get snagged in.


Okay, I give up. I've looked about a dozen places, including eBay UK. Zero! Where the heck did you get these very interesting markers?

Oh, please don't say you've had them for 15 years.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Stephhy said:


> I'm looking up the Hiya Hiya markers and in the meantime found these. Interesting,
> http://www.floopsstitchmarkers.com/#!/~/category/id=3516796&inview=product14930627&offset=0&sort=normal


They really look nice... but I have other places I'd like to spend my $10. 
Jane


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

JTM said:


> They really look nice... but I have other places I'd like to spend my $10.
> Jane


I thought the same thing...but I saved the link 'cause I like the colors!

I found these at http://www.etsy.com/shop/sunneshine?ref=seller_info

They don't snag but sometimes I do have to lift them over. I don't mind 'cause they're so pretty.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Titletown Gal said:


> You ladies are certainly ingenious.


What a charming way to describe how tight we are with our money...fewer notions, more yarn.


----------



## Birthe (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi, 
last year I found this 'pattern' in an am. crocheting magasine.

It is so simple - but I actually think, they are really working well - although I'am not the big 'nitter' myself and don't have so much experience in that matter.

Chrochet: 
ch 20 
join in first chain to form a ring

2 sl st in each ch = 20. 
Join in 1. sl st/ch
Fasten off. 
(I make a reef knot, and sew with a needle too...).

They are quite small - but they should be made by sl st and not sc. 
I used some mercericed cotton - quite fine and 'hard' (about size 8 cotton)
Hook nr. 2 or 2,5 (uk 12-14 / US B/1 ? )

Mercericed cotton like this: (Danish websides)

http://strikkenyheder.dk/product.asp?product=1641
(Diamond Cotton 8/4)
(Wonderfull yarns at this side!)

http://mayflower.dk/Cotton_8_Merceriseret160.asp

Hope this is a 'good idea' 
Best wishes
Birthe

:?: :?:


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

lostarts said:


> I checked the Knit Picks markers because I thought they were brass, but the description says steel.
> 
> You can get magnets on a telescoping wand in most fabric stores (for picking up pins) and in hardware stores (for picking up small parts). You'll probably find other things that the magnets are good for, too.


Great! Thanks so much!


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

Another thing I use are the little white plastic rings sold in drapery fabric, or regular, fabric stores for using to sew to curtain tie backs - to hand the tie backs on the hooks. Don't know if I'm making myself clear. :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> Okay, I give up. I've looked about a dozen places, including eBay UK. Zero! Where the heck did you get these very interesting markers?
> 
> Oh, please don't say you've had them for 15 years.


thisis the link to where I got them from http://www.strandedinoz.com/shop/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&zenid=13e76ac4fc527ce948489b534c1694c0&keyword=hiya+hiya Shows you the packet, they are called knitters saftey pins. I received them as part of my sock club from here if I remember rightly. But they are available in other places now you know what they are called. I first tried under stitch markers with no success and then decided to go to the place I got them from. Much more effective in this instance than google.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Birthe said:


> Hi,
> last year I found this 'pattern' in an am. crocheting magasine.
> 
> It is so simple - but I actually think, they are really working well - although I'am not the big 'nitter' myself and don't have so much experience in that matter.
> ...


That would be better than just yarn loops as they would feel different and so be less likely to be knitted as a sttich. And if you needed them bigger you just add extra chains.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

My favorite stitch markers are pieces of scrap yarn tied in a loop. For marking rows, I tie a little piece of scrap yarn at the end of the row, about every 5 or 10 rows. I agree with other knitters who have commented that the stitch markers with beads or other ornaments just get in the way.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I am selling the ball and chain markers that Lillyhooch posted a photo of. Please get in touch, if you are interested.

Betsy


----------



## Linjobo (Mar 15, 2013)

Do you know anyone who uses an electric toothbrush? Each new brush refill comes with plastic rings. They are the perfect size for markers.


----------



## chartenhoeve (Nov 17, 2012)

R those the ones used for small children's pony tails? Dang great idea. I have not been so frugal, at a local knitting store they had some super cute ones from Lattern Moon. Char


----------



## chartenhoeve (Nov 17, 2012)

joannem602 said:


> I received some "dangly" ones as a gift, and found they tangle easily in the work. I liked the suggestion that someone posted the other day about cutting rings from drinking straws.


OMG


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

ompuff said:


> ... For something with just a little more weight you might try the small plastic rings we used to use on cafe curtains; some of my friends prefer them.
> And, I just use pencil and paper to keep track of rows...


Those are the markers in use now on the afghan I'm knitting, except for a thin dangle one to designate RS.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

BetUcan said:


> When I knit with circular needles, when I come to the marker at the joining place. I transfer the marker to my right needle and then immediately do 2 or 3 stitches of the next round. I can then quit if I want to and the marker stays.


I also knit a stitch or two past my marker before quitting.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> I thought the same thing...but I saved the link 'cause I like the colors!
> 
> I found these at http://www.etsy.com/shop/sunneshine?ref=seller_info
> 
> They don't snag but sometimes I do have to lift them over. I don't mind 'cause they're so pretty.


Those are so pretty. I got my tiger's eye ones off etsy. I love them.


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

Imogen49 said:


> When you buy a new 'head' for an electric toothbrush, they have little rings in the packet. I use those - they are great. I don't know what they are supposed to be used for!


That's a brilliant idea! I have just ordered some new heads so should be supplied very soon.

I think the real purpose is for identification if there are two or more using the body.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

If you slip the marker (no matter which kind your use) purlwise, it doesn't flick off as easily.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

My dear friend Lee (here on KP) made me the most beautiful markers ever and I'm not just saying that. Until I got these from her I had been using cut up straws. You get a million markers from one straw. Now I can use Lee's beautiful markers and as I rule I now do!

Anita


----------



## DuelingNeedles (Feb 2, 2013)

you can get them on amazon


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I found some little metal rings at the fabric store which make wonderful markers. Also the little white plastic rings that are used for making buttons work too!


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

rosw said:


> Have just started circular knitting and needed stitch markers. I bought the Clover plastic rings and little padlocks. BUT they are driving me crazy. They are soooo... light and flick off all over the place!
> I was wondering about buying the little ring type with dangly bits!
> Appreciate advice. Any links to UK sites appreciated. Thanks in advance for any replies.


I have always used bits of contrast yarn to act as stitch or row markers until an American friend of mine from the KP forum sent me some stitch markers she had made. They were the type with a ring to slip onto the needle and to add weight to them some lovely silver caps and green beads were attached. I fell in love with this type and now always use them and the odd bits of yarn are outside on the bird feeder for my feathered friends to use as nesting material.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I found the ones that look like earrings at Micheal's on clearance. they didn't look practical to me. Still using the yarn or the little rubbery ones that have a little button that goes through a hole. I never really paid much attention to different stitch markers till this post. Now I'm looking to see what are different at the stores when I go in. I may need to get a life.


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

I bought from wal-mart kids rubber band there a very little and they come with a lot of different colors and is very cheap. and bring about 500 in it check it out . that is what i use as a marker


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

I bought from wal-mart kids rubber band there a very little and they come with a lot of different colors and is very cheap. and bring about 500 in it check it out . that is what i use as a marker


----------

